# Australia Canberra ACT State Sponsorship / Nomination List – New List from 1 Sept



## handsomeguy (Aug 28, 2013)

Australia Canberra ACT State Sponsorship / Nomination List – New List from 1 September

Canberra (the ACT – Australian Capital Territory) has released a new list of occupations which will be considered for sponsorship from 1 September.

In this information only Subclass 190 Information is discussed.
I want to know Subclass 489 is also effected in this or not?

Information can be download from

canberrayourfuture dot com


----------

